# file version updates without other changes in new releases



## zuborg (May 12, 2009)

What is the reason to update version string in /etc/* files without any other changes ?

It's very annoying when doing mergemaster after release upgrade.


----------



## plamaiziere (May 12, 2009)

zuborg said:
			
		

> What is the reason to update version string in /etc/* files without any other changes ?
> 
> It's very annoying when doing mergemaster after release upgrade.



Yes... This is a side effect of the switch to SVN by the FreeBSD project. There is a new option -F in mergemaster, I guess that the goal is to deal with this issue.


----------



## phoenix (May 12, 2009)

That's why there's switches to mergemaster to automatically install files that only have version string changes.    Check out the man page.  (-U I believe is the one)

This is due to the way CVS works.  When they branch the RELENG_7 tree to create RELENG_7_2, all the files get new version numbers, to reflect that they are part of the RELENG_7_2 branch and not the RELENG_7 branch.


----------



## gordon@ (May 13, 2009)

Try the -U option to mergemaster. It will probably do the right thing for you (upgrade files that you haven't touched manually). Since I'm the one that wrote that support, I get a little excited seeing someone recommend it.


----------



## DutchDaemon (May 13, 2009)

I always use mergemaster -Ui myself, though I fail to understand why it always overwrites my totally customised /etc/namedb/named.conf without a peep  (I run BIND from ports, and named.conf contains no version string whatsoever).


----------



## vivek (May 13, 2009)

To avoid rewriting just add a dummy $id string :e


----------



## DutchDaemon (May 13, 2009)

I'd rather go for 'no version string found, won't overwrite'  Which would be logical, as its clearly user-edited in some way.


----------

